# The Next War...



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Dramatic title, I know, and I am the last to be alarmist, very much in the realist camp. I knew before 2020 hit that we would have an economic downturn, I was just wrong about why.

Depending on your stance we are already in an economic and cyberwar with Russia & China. I am 100% certain it will escalate to conventional near-peer war against both at the same time around or by 2030. The economic recovery or K shape recovery that is being touted isn't even a true recovery, it is a media pacified and highly destructive centralization of wealth at a cataclysmic unsustainable rate. Just like the speeding up of runners right before the finish line.

I am also certain by at least 75% we will see at least 2-3 small tactical nuclear weapons used in the next 10 years. I know it sounds batshit loony, I don't feel comfortable even typing it, cause of the level of loss of life as a consequence coming down the pipeline. There is a sort of clock ticking in the rhythm of events, and in the last three to four decades, something has hit the accelerator on the timeline. The clock is moving dramatically faster.

I believe the biodiversity situation is beyond measurable scale much worse than the media hype even, and with AI & Automation coming unless you want to live in/on poverty/welfare you better be in the top 20% of income earners. The problem is as the demand for low skill/low wage worker with a sharp downhill around 2025, there will be no reason or incentive to continue welfare programs, and the wealthiest won't lift a finger regarding the humanitarian crisis coming. Pile in all of these factors, and it all leads to massive inevitable highly destructive global conflict.

*I don't have proof, I don't have a solution, that said I know if I am wrong then, whatever happens, will be substantially and even inconceivably worse than what I believe is going to happen.* We will see the closing chapter of the human race well before 2070, and I hope I am not around to see the events leading up to it.

Something major shifted this year a tipping point, and things won't ever be put back together. This one is different than all the other ups and downs before in the history of our civilization, and I believe so much of it has to do with globalization.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Appreciate your thoughts @SAR-1L

Not saying I agree or disagree 100%, but I do expect some bad mamma-jamma to happen.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Generally speaking I agree, although I think your being too generous in your timeline. We are already seeing it. Bad shit is coming our way


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

It will be a miracle if I make it another 10y years anyway. All I can do is thank god for living the best years of my life in the best country and time in history. Come what may..


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

chipper said:


> it will be a miracle if i make it another 10y years anyway. All i can do is thank god for living the best years of my life in the best country and time in history. Come what may..


 ditto!


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Appreciate your thoughts @SAR-1L
> 
> Not saying I agree or disagree 100%, but I do expect some bad mamma-jamma to happen.


I appreciate yours as well! Loving the fact you don't have to take a side on the topic, a lost art on the internet.



Prepared One said:


> Generally speaking I agree, although I think your being too generous in your timeline. We are already seeing it. Bad shit is coming our way


Agreed, curious where your thoughts deviate on events?


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

And maybe we need it to get rid of the asshats of BOTH parties in DC.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

This is an interesting article.

https://www.zerohedge.com/political...e-conservatives-unite-against-globalist-reset

I wouldn't call it the new confederacy but the new America.

Those election maps are right.. the left and right coasts can go.. middle america can be the new constitutional republic of america.

#$%^&* the rest of then.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

While I’m ranting.. I liked what they did in Salem OR. I think they should have taken over the entire building and held it.

I”m thinking it would have been the first shot fired in the new American revolution


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Yes, a war is coming. Politicians enjoy the power they have taken for themselves. The media enjoys the narrative they convince you to believe. The population is split and coming to the realization we don't want to be together anymore.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

OK . . . into the mix with a few other "items".

There is going to be conflict . . . nasty, bloody conflict . . . between Israel and Iran . . . and it just may turn out that the rest of the ********* in that general area will want to pile in on the shooting. 

Saudi is the one big question . . . as long as the battle is designated as secular . . . they may stay out of it . . . or minimally help Israel. If it becomes religious . . . they have to swing over to the towel head side.

Iran is siding up with China right now as best they possibly can . . . making things buddy-buddy . . . 

When Iran decides to start it . . . the tac nukes SAR-1L spoke of . . . will land over eastern Tennessee and somewhere over the Rockies . . . below San Fran. Those two nukes will put the USA out of commission for anywhere from 2 to 5 years . . . and even our Ohio class subs will be told to stand down . . . rather than do the job they were designed for . . . and polluting the atmosphere with nukey stuff.

Watch for two things . . . the world wide food shortage given in Revelation chapter 6 with the black horse and the third seal . . . and the building of the temple, noted by the angel of God to John in Revelation 11. 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

SAR-1L said:


> I appreciate yours as well! Loving the fact you don't have to take a side on the topic, a lost art on the internet.
> 
> Agreed, curious where your thoughts deviate on events?


I don't think we will have 10 years to wait till the wheels will fall off. This country has been sliding into socialism for decades. I have contended that Trump was only a reprieve from all out socialism. Let's remember, Hillary was supposed to get 8 more years after Oblunder to finish it off. Dizzy Joe and the Ho will push the agenda hard, particularly the Ho.

I also believe war has been on the horizon for quite some time and with us sliding further into socialism and possible civil war, that could facilitate a wider conflict. XI, Putin, Iran, the fat kid in NK and our friendly neighborhood terrorists are all potential adversaries while we are fighting amongst ourselves. This country is decided, it's pissed, with a finger on the trigger. With the Ho and Joe in charge, particularly if we lose the senate, my guess is within the next 4 years this country will be at war.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> OK . . . into the mix with a few other "items".
> 
> There is going to be conflict . . . nasty, bloody conflict . . . between Israel and Iran . . . and it just may turn out that the rest of the ********* in that general area will want to pile in on the shooting.
> 
> ...


China, Russia, and Iran conducting joint military exercises does not bode well for America or the world. Lot's of balls in the air, which one hits the ground first?


----------

